# New plants arrived. Very happy.



## Roy (Apr 3, 2008)

These are the last plants I'll order.................till the next list arrives.
Plants in order as per pic from the top.

2 helenae 2 supardii

2 esquirolei alba 2 gigantifolium

2 barbigerum








5 x P. Elfstone x In-Charm White


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2008)

So jealous!..


----------



## Ernie (Apr 3, 2008)

Roy,

I've noticed that you usually put something in the crowns of your new plants. Cinnamon? 

-Steve Jobs (Ernie)


----------



## Roy (Apr 3, 2008)

Ernie, its just the mix I haven't washed out. I took the pic before I watered them in. I make sure they're all clean when I finish.


----------



## Corbin (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## Hien (Apr 3, 2008)

Roy said:


> Ernie, its just the mix I haven't washed out. I took the pic before I watered them in. I make sure they're all clean when I finish.



And here I thought you just want to kill them quickly in leaving the dirt in the crowns.


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 3, 2008)

What a great lot of plants. You can send one of the Elfstone X In-Charm white to me.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 3, 2008)

Lovely plants!!!! Are these going to grow easily? Do you grow in gh? Things must be much easier in there...


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice haul Roy!! Congrats!!!


Ramon


----------



## Roy (Apr 3, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> Lovely plants!!!! Are these going to grow easily? Do you grow in gh? Things must be much easier in there...



Biothanasis, I hope they will grow easily. The gigantifolium and supardii are long term projects coz I believe they are slow growers and grow rather large, I'm not sure what size they will need to be to flower in my conditions.
Yes, greenhouse culture and being easier is debatable as I have a wide range in extremes of climate to battle but I do my best.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 3, 2008)

Roy said:


> Ernie, its just the mix I haven't washed out. I took the pic before I watered them in. I make sure they're all clean when I finish.



Fair enough. Was just curious if I was missing out on some great Oz (not OZ) trick.  

-Ernie


----------



## Roy (Apr 3, 2008)

No tricks Ernie. The only ?? trick ?? is that is that over here we can buy all the plants freely that are illegal in the states.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 3, 2008)

Roy said:


> No tricks Ernie. The only ?? trick ?? is that is that over here we can buy all the plants freely that are illegal in the states.



Ouch. Hey now buddy, no hitting below the belt!  

-Ernie


----------



## Roy (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry Ernie, its just that I see so many comments about the way you guys are treated by your know nothing officials in high places and shudder with what is done. I thought it was a free country, do those officials come armed ?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 4, 2008)

Roy said:


> These are the last plants I'll order.................till the next list arrives.Plants in order as per pic from the top.
> 2 helenae 2 supardii
> 2 esquirolei alba 2 gigantifolium
> 2 barbigerum
> 5 x P. Elfstone x In-Charm White



I am afraid Roy there will always be more lists than space in the greenhouse / money in the purse :rollhappy: 

very nice purchase !! Jean


----------



## Roy (Apr 4, 2008)

Jean......its a worry isn't it.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'd like to suffer from that first problem.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 4, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Yeah, I'd like to suffer from that first problem.


Me too...!!!! THis thought represents most of us I guess...!!!! 
Roy I wish you good luck...


----------

